# Which army do you suffer to the most?



## Ben the Code Ninja (Dec 21, 2006)

Which of the 40k armies do you struggle to beat the most?

I'm a Guard player so I tend to struggle quite often, I usually win but every game is a close fought thing right to the end - just how I like it!

Discuss your votes guys.


----------



## smiley (Dec 31, 2006)

orks coz theres no end!!! yes i might have 10 re rolling reaper shots with small blasts coming aswell but then they just take their 5+ cover save from da mek and ruin it all

its diferent for each army anyway because nids r best at fighting orks 
and eldar are the best for fighting shet like marines

but i say orks coz i hate them....but u gotta love the way they make u get frustrated and their character "look at da humies" lol cant get enough of them

orks ,you love to hate em


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I think I suffer against Eldar because they were easy to power up. You could normally write your opponents list for him.

However that said I haven't played against the new codex yet, I look forward to it!


----------



## smiley (Dec 31, 2006)

lol cabbage i just retired from eldar because i was outraged at the new dex,however i retired at the top eldar player in my area for my age and yes u could write my list for me coz eldar was a bit too unfair ....with the starcannons being dirt cheap on vehicles for a start

i wiped out a khorn player 2nd turn with my eldar at games workshop...was fairly easy and at that exact time i realized that eldar were too unfair
6 months down the track i quit

now im thinking of an entire grot army....300+ grots+cannons+warboss 
"id like to fire my lascannon" ,"yes at your grot *sighs*" oh goodie a hit .1 dead grot ....
lol


----------



## Knight of ne (Dec 31, 2006)

i suffer against all infantry guard armys, theres just too many troops to kill.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Kroot Mercenary Armies! :shock:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Imperial guard, too many tanks and low ap weapons the bane of my space marines.


----------



## sportman (Dec 22, 2006)

Necrons, Nobody else can revive from a lascannon shot, and yet nobody else loses when they're down to 25%. I also love the Monolith just due to it's large size.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

my favourite army to play is guard, but i have most of the 40k armies.


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

I have the hardest time against bugs... most of my opponents really know how to play them well and they are so fast now


----------



## =DAEMON= (Dec 30, 2006)

Tau, I hate them so much!


----------



## TYRANIDS (Dec 31, 2006)

eldar only cause of the aspect warriors and starcannons :x as smiley(james) would know


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Got to be IW armies for me, I can deal with most other armies without any major problems, but even an average player can deal major death with 9 Oblits and multiple tanks


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

theres no army in particular really but if i had to pick one i suppose it would bloodangels.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I've only played against blood angels once.

At WHW against a guy with a 'blue' armoured force believe it or not. Stuffed him though as he obviously heard they were good and changed for the day.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Tau, i hate the sittle 3 toed buggers. Mainly though cause 2 of my mates are probably the top tau players in the UK, i'd say even the world (at least top 10 there).


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Looking tight so far. 3 apiece votes for most armies.


----------



## Spam-Robot (Dec 21, 2006)

Marines because they are the only army I ever fight sadly.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Wait, do we mean armies that are difficult to play against or irritating to play against?

For me, Dark Eldar are thge single hardest army for my Templars to beat, since the few people who play them usually know what they're doing, the irritating netlisting wannabe-powergamer jerks hear from their associates that they're crap and don't play them, then tell their associates that they're crap, thus assuring that only the dedicated or talented play them. That, and they are, unitwise, a brutal match for my 
Templars, with the speed to avoid combat, and the uns to kill more marinea than I can afford.

The most irritating army for me to play against, though, is Chaos, since all but three of the Chaos players I've played more than a few times and the aforementioned annoying people, most likely helped along by the enormous amount of netlists for Chaos armies, and the fact that it's rather easier to build a potent force with the Chaos codex than quite a few others. Though, I don't doubt the balance of power has shifted since I stopped playing.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Tyranids, there either all Jeanstealers, or all Carnifexes, people who make these lists must have a REALLY bad imagination lol, there never fun to play against either.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Really? You must play some boring people. From the four or so Tyranid players I've played quite often, I've only seen a very few similar armies, and nothing in the way of cloned lists. You probably play Netlisters if you're seeing that.


----------

